# Snagging Paddlefish



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

I can't be the only one who has seen people snagging Paddlefish well within the 200 yard restricted area below the dam on the Ky bank. I saw this twice in the last week and today with the water dropping I picked up 5 snagging rigs that were in the rocks that the water covered yesterday. I never saw anyone doing this so close to the dam in previous years. I have read (and included) the rule from the Ky regulations. It clearly says no snagging within 200 yards of any dam except below Ky lake dam. Today was the last day of snagging season in Ky, I have not seen a warden at the dam yet.

*GIGGING AND SNAGGING FISH*
(301 KAR 1:410, 1:082; KRS 150.010)
Gigging means spearing or impaling fish on any pronged or barbed instrument attached to the end of any rigid object. Snagging means taking fish or other aquatic animals by a rapid drawing motion (rather than enticement by bait) using a hand-held pole and attached line with a single or one multiple fish hook. Only one single or treble hook may be attached to the line. Except, in Green River, Rolling Fork River and their tributaries, up to five single or treble hooks may be used for snagging. A rod legal for snagging must be equipped with line, guides and a reel. The rod length restriction is now removed.

The statewide season for gigging and/or snagging rough fish is from February 1 through May 10. It is illegal to possess a gig on a stream or lake or in a boat from November 1 through January 31. A person may gig or snag fish from the bank of a stream during the day or night. Gigging and snagging is not legal from a platform, except that gigging is legal from a boat on lakes 500 surface acres or larger and only during daylight hours.

There is a statewide limit of 2 paddlefish for either gigging or snagging. All gigged or snagged paddlefish must be taken into possession and cannot be culled or released. Snagging anglers must cease gigging or snagging once they attain the 2 paddlefish daily creel limit. It is illegal to sell paddlefish or their roe taken by sportfish snagging methods. No daily limits on any other rough fish. Regardless of condition, all sport fish taken by gigging and snagging must be immediately returned to the water.

Persons may gig rough fish through the ice any time the surface is frozen thick enough to stand upon. The gigger must gig while supported by the ice.

*Gigging and snagging are prohibited in the following waters or areas:*


Cave Run Lake including all tributaries up to the first riffle (The location of the first riffle may change depending on water level).
Cumberland River, below Wolf Creek Dam downstream to the Tennessee line including Hatchery Creek and all tributaries for ½ mile upstream of their confluence with the Cumberland River.
*Within 200 yards of a dam, except below Kentucky Dam.*
Cumberland River, below Barkley Dam downstream to the U.S. 62 bridge.
Tennessee River, below Kentucky Dam from the new U.S. 62 bridge to I-24 bridge.
Middle Fork of Kentucky River from Buckhorn Lake downstream to the Breathitt County line.
Rough River, below Rough River Dam to KY 54 bridge
In the Tennessee River below Kentucky Dam, gigging prohibited year-round.


----------



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

Get a license number off a car if you can.Maybe a cellphone pic. Call 800-25 ALERT. Especially if they're with kids, passing on another fine family trait.
They're POACHERS. Probably don't have a license either. A lotta times they don't keep the fish , just gut it take the ROE and leave the carcass.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Just can't understand the fun of snagging anything, let alone a incredible species as the Paddle Fish.


----------



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

The fun part is when they sell the roe, and buy bud light,or milwaukees best,or dope.


----------



## fatguywitharod (May 16, 2016)

I've seen it down at Meldahl dam this past week.


----------



## Meldahl Jesus (Dec 2, 2008)

You can snag at Meldahl almost half way up the channel. Talked to game warden a month ago who used a range finder. They are gonna post a sign where it's legal to start snagging


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Not very sporting, but when the Russians give me $1k for every fat female, why not?!

Aside from the money laundering and sale of wildlife charges.


----------

